# Weird one TH. LAPPE / APOTHEKER / NEUDIETENDORF / THURINGEN



## madpaddla (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is a bottle I got at the flea market.  I got it with a few other bottles.  I wasnt able to find much info on it.  Embossed: TH. LAPPE / APOTHEKER / NEUDIETENDORF / THURINGEN


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 20, 2010)

I only found one of these on the worthpoint.com site.
 Here is the embossing.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 20, 2010)

There are lots of seed bubbles, foggy inside etc.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 20, 2010)

And the base is like this.  Just unsure of which shelf to put it on...or heck ...if it should go in the next yard sale.  Much appreciated for any info.  Thanks.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 20, 2010)

I have one in a different color.  He was a holistic pharmacist.  Don't  put it in the next yard sale...I would probably buy it form you.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 20, 2010)

Ben,...I would say it's a German apothecary bottle (Apotheker) or druggist, If I had to guess,..I think it has a very cool form...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep, they don't get more German than that! I suspect it's from before 1870. I like it!


----------



## tftfan (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice looker.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is the one I have...
 The embossing is rather faint but readable.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone.  Kinda surprised.  I was gonna try to list it and put this other German beer I dug ....hoping I could find some info on it.   Thanks a lot everyone ! !


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is some information...it is still produced...
 The Neudietendorf AROMATIQUE digestive bitter has been in existence since 1828. The Neudietendorf Aromatique digestive bitter has been in existence since 1828th According to legend bordering on fact, it started out as a medicine. According to legend borde ring on fact, it started out as a medicine. When at the beginning of the 19th century an epidemic broke out in the Neudietendorf area, a local chemist called Daniel Thraen produced an alcohol-based remedy using natural substances known since time immemorial for their healing effect on the stomach and bowels. When at the beginning of the 19th century an epidemic broke out in the Neudietendorf area, a local chemist called Daniel Thraen produced an alcohol-based remedy using natural substances known since time immemorial for their healing effect on the stomach and bowels. He called his new concoction "tinctura aromatica compostita". He called his new concoction "tincture compostita aromatica.

 geschichte_aro.jpg

 After the epidemic had ended demand for this "tincture" continued unabated, encouraging the succeeding chemist, Theodor Lappe, to develop the makeshift medicine into a spirit and from 1828 to market it as the digestive bitter Aromatique. After the epidemic had ended demand for this "tincture" continued unabated, encouraging the succeeding chemist, Theodore Lappe, to develop the makeshift medicine into a spirit and from 1828 to market it as the digestive bitter Aromatique. In the following years a number of other spirits firms were founded which also made Aromatique. In the following years a number of other spirits firms were founded which made so Aromatique. Slight changes to the basic recipe caused a difference in flavour, and further distinctions were achieved by prefixing the name of the firms founders or owners, eg Lappe's Aromatique/Schultz-Aromatique. Slight changes to the basic recipe caused a difference in flavor, and further distinctions were achieved by prefixing the name of the firms founders or owners, eg Lappe's Aromatique / Schultz-Aromatique. After the Second World War till the mid-50s there were still five Aromatique firms in existence in Neudietendorf. After the Second World War till the mid-50s there were still five Aromatique firms in existence in Neudietendorf.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

Jeepers!! i like that one even more!!


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 20, 2010)

Tried to send you a PM Melinda but your box is full.  Do you have any Embrocation for Horses bottles?
 Excellent stoneware jug in the background also.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bostaurus
> 
> Here is some information...it is still produced...
> The Neudietendorf AROMATIQUE digestive bitter has been in existence since 1828. The Neudietendorf Aromatique digestive bitter has been in existence since 1828th According to legend bordering on fact, it started out as a medicine. According to legend borde ring on fact, it started out as a medicine. When at the beginning of the 19th century an epidemic broke out in the Neudietendorf area, a local chemist called Daniel Thraen produced an alcohol-based remedy using natural substances known since time immemorial for their healing effect on the stomach and bowels. When at the beginning of the 19th century an epidemic broke out in the Neudietendorf area, a local chemist called Daniel Thraen produced an alcohol-based remedy using natural substances known since time immemorial for their healing effect on the stomach and bowels. He called his new concoction "tinctura aromatica compostita". He called his new concoction "tincture compostita aromatica.
> ...


 

_Holy weird parallel posts! Check this recent post by Surfaceone!_





 Evening Gents, 

 So, never having found one of those guys, I hadda go looking. It's not often you see a Ciudad Bolivar bottle. Gotta be between 1846-1875. I cannot tell the size from the photos. Is it the bitters size, or a rum? 

 There seems to be several base embossed variants: 

 "[Base:] DR. SIEGERT/Co BOLIVAR Wilson 1981:26 

 DR JGB SIEGERT & HIJOS [Base:] DR JGB SIEGERT & HIJOS Fike 1987:181; Wilson 1981:27 

 DR JGB SIEGERT & SONS [Base:] ANGOSTURA BITTERS Fike 1987:42; Herskovitz 1978:13" From. 

 Not only that, but I was completely oblivious to the great Bitters shortage of 2009. See Wiki-Angostura. 

 "When the family moved to Trinidad, they had some experience in making rum and had produced its signature blend - Siegert's Bouguet Rum infused with bitters." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dr. Siegert 

 " 
 THE HISTORY OF ANGOSTURAÂ® AROMATIC BITTERS 

 The legend begins with Johann Gottlieb Benjamin Siegert. 

 Originally from Germany, Johann Siegert, a doctor of medicine, left his homeland in 1820, the call of adventure ringing in his ears. He was bound for Venezuela, to join with Simon Bolivar in his fight against the Spanish throne. Bolivar then appointed him Surgeon-General of the Military Hospital in the town of Angostura. 

 Dr. Siegert was above all a scientist. A scientist with a keen enquiring mind. He had seen soldiers battered by the enemy from without and within, by severe fevers and internal stomach disorders. 

 From the beginning Dr. Siegert was determined to wrest a cure from nature itself and after four years of trial and error, researching and ****ysing the qualities of tropical herbs and plants, he finally arrived ata unique blend of herbs which he called â€œAmargo Aromaticoâ€ or aromatic bitters. The year was 1824. Dr. Siegert hoped to use the bitters to bring relief to his patients, his small circle of family and friends, but these events were to prove otherwise. From these humble beginnings an international industry was soon to rise. 

 It was a period of great maritime activity in the Caribbean. The town of Angostura on the banks of the Orinoco River was an important trading post. Ships came into this port from all over the world, their sailors often complaining of sea-sickness. From the residents, they soon learned of the restorative qualities of Dr. Siegertâ€™s remedies and of AngosturaÂ® aromatic bitters began its continuing trip around the world. Dr. Siegert was encouraged to think of producing his bitters on a commercial scale. 

 In 1830, Dr. Siegert exported his unique aromatic bitters to England and Trinidad. By 1850, he had resigned his commission in the Venezuelan army, to concentrate on the manufacture of his bitters, since by then demand had leapt ahead of supply. By the time Dr. Siegert died in 1870, his reputation and that of his AngosturaÂ® aromatic bitters were internationally established. 

 Dr. J.G.B. Sieger t& Hijo, a partnership with his son, Carlos, was established in 1867 by Dr. Siegert. Two years after the death of Dr. Siegert, the name was changed to Dr. J.G.B. Siegert & Hijos, to include younger brother, Alfredo Siegert. 

 Don Carlos, as Carlos became known, recognised that he was in possession of the secret to a unique product. Bon vivant, impeccable in his dress and manners, he was among the first advertisers. 

 He exhibited in London in 1862 and sampled his product. It was applauded with gin, the monotony of which was forever altered. It became the magic ingredient, to be used in exotic concoctions. He exhibited in Paris in 1867 and in Vienna in 1873. He visited Philadelphia in the united States in 1876 and Australia in 1879. The hallmark of AngosturaÂ® aromatic bitters was firmly established." From History of Angostura. 






 "Today as in all the history of the company five people know the recipe of the bitters. The various herbs and spices are washed, graded and bagged with a code number in England and travel without any checks from Customs and Immigration on leaving AND arriving here in Trinidad. Something we think is quite unique and all due to a deal made many years ago to ensure the ingredients are never disclosed. When a batch is to be made, one of the five unknowns, disappears into an attic room, weighs and measures the "botanicals" and they are shot as a whole down a tube into a waiting vat. The mix is crushed and the "marriage of flavours begins in the percolators where alcohol is used to bring out the flavours, sugar and others flavours added and the final result at 44.7% Alc. Vol. is ready for bottling. Angostura Bitters is exported to one hundred and forty countries world wide." From the well done BeezNeez blog. 









 Nice moustaches on a coupla the hijos. 


 [align=right]
(in reply to riverdiver) [/align]







 

 

 


Report | Post #: 7


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

Holy juniper juice...[]


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry Madpaddla,  I have never thought to clear my in box...  I have dumped everything now so it should work.
 I have a couple embrocation bottles.  I think they are all English.
 The Germans still like their "bitters"....all very strong with a little bit of herbs in them so they can say they are good for you.


----------



## Dabeel (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Mad,
 I know that bottle very well from a dig in Sacramento I did about two-three years ago. We were digging about 10 feet under street level in an 1880's pit with various food jars, peppersauces etc and then the one that you found at the flea market popped out of the hole. Mine was a nice ice blue one in heavy embossing and yes it is an European apothecary bottle/bitters bottle. 
 It If I hadn't dug it myself in a pit, I would have had the same questions you did about it.

 It is a Keeper!

 Doug


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 21, 2010)

Dabeel do you have pictures of the one you dug?   Madpaddla's  looks clear or light aqua.  Mine is sort of a greenish aqua, not quite correct in the picture.  I just wonder how many colors they came in.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 1, 2010)

There is one on German eBay right now.  It is pontilled and the starting price is 125 Euro.  That is way more than I paid for mine but then mine is not pontilled.


----------

